

Telstra launches cloud service in Australia - jbarham
https://cloud.telstra.com/

======
jbarham
Also see article at
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/08/telstra_opens_sme_cl...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/08/telstra_opens_sme_cloud/)

